# بخصوص عمر الأرض



## حيرانة (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام لكم
لدي سؤال بخصوص عمر الأرض حسب المسيحية هل حقا كما يقولون ان المسيحية تقول ان الأرض خلقت فقط قبل 4000 سنة من ميلاد المسيح؟ وكيف يمكن ان نوفق بين هذا والعلم؟
وشكرا*:16_14_37:


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*وأين ذكر الكتاب المقدس ذلك ؟؟*


----------



## حيرانة (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليس هذا ولكن هذه معلومة مشهورة   عن المسيحية ورأيت قساوسة يحاورهم ريتشارد دوكينز وعندما يسألهم : هل حقا تؤمن أن عمر الأرض 6000   سنة؟ يجيبونه : بالتأكيد

انا لم أسمع ان الكتاب المقدس يقولها حرفيا لكن من المعروف ان الخلاصة التي يمكن استنتاجها من خلال الكتاب المقدس عن عمر الأرض انها لا تتجاوز 6000 سنة وذلك لأن آدم خلق حسب سفر التكوين مباشرة بعد انهاء خلق الأرض والليل والنهار ! أليس كذلك؟ وإذا ابتدأنا الحساب من خلق آدم إلى المسيح أظن الفترة هي 4000 سنة ! *


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*في البداية عليك التحديد بين 4 و 6 آلاف سنة .*
*ثم مراجعة تفسير معنى كلمة يوم في الكتاب المقدس .*
*فهي رمز لحقبة غير محددة الزمن .*


----------



## Star Online (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا حيرانة (وكلنا كنا حياري في وقت ما ) وان شاء الله حيرتك ماتطول..

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عمر الأرض , لما يقولنا الكتاب المقدس ان ادم خلق في اليوم السادس من خلق الارض وبعدها نيجي ندرس الاحداث التاريخية الي حصلت للجنس البشري , نقدر نحدد عمر الارض التقريبي ..لكن ده هايعني اننا هاننظر لسفر التكوين كسفر دقيق حرفيا , وان الخليقة اتخلقت في ستة ايام كل يوم منها بيتكون من اربعة وعشرين ساعة , وان مفيش فترات زمنية بين الايام (ده لو اخدنا الكلام حرفيا ).

سلاسل النسب المذكورة في سفر التكوين في الاصحاح الخامس والاحداشر بتعرفنا عمر ادم وسلالته وقت انجابهم ..من ادم لأبراهيم . ولما ندرس الاحداث التاريخية المحيطة بإبراهيم واعمار الاجيال ممكن نقول ان عمر الارض تقريبا هايبقي 6000 سنة .

نيجي للعمر المتداول بين العلماء الي هو تقريبا 4.6 مليار سنة .. العمر ده العلماء قدروا يحصلوا عليه بطريقتين 

الاولي : القياس الراديومتري (بمعني قياس كثافة الطاقة الاشعاعية ) 
الطريقة التانية : قياس الزمن النسبي (الي هو دراسة الاصور والسلالات)

العلماء الي بيعتقدوا ان عمر الارض 6000 بيأكدوا ان المقياس الراديومتري غير كفء لأنه مبني علي استنتاجات غير دقيقة , اما بالنسبة للمقياس النسبي فهو غير مباشر . وفي علماء اكتر بيشيروا لعدم صحة نظرية ان بعض المواد بتحتاج لملاين السنين عشان تتكون زي الصخور والحفريات والتكوينات الماسية والفحم والبترول ورواسب اسقف المغارات وبدل النظريات دي بيقدموا اسباب مقنعة لعمر الارض الصغير .

وبرغم قلة عدد العلماء المقتنعين بفكرة الارض الشابة لكنهم بيأملوا ان ده هايتغير لما العلماء الاخرين يراجعوا حسابتهم .

بصي يا حيرانة .. عامة لا يمكن اثبات دقيق لعمر الارض .. ان كان 6000 سنة او 4.6 مليار فالاتنين في الاور وفي الاخر اعتقادان مبنيين علي الاعتقاد والترجيح . يعني الي بيؤمنوا بأرض عجوز (4.6سنة) بيعتقدوا ان المقياس الراديومتري مقياس دقيق برغم ان مفيش تفسير تاريخي يدعم النظرية دي .

والي بيعتقدوا بالارض الشابة (6000 سنة) بيثقوا ان الي موجود في الكتاب المقدس دقيق جدا وان في عوامل تانية ممكن تفسر الي بيظهر لعين الانسان ان الارض باين انها عجوزة زي الطوفان مثلا او خلق الله لأرض مجهزة بتدي انطباع القدم .

بالظبط زي ما الله خلق ادم وحواء كرجل وامراة كاملي النضوج . فلو ان اي عالم فحص ادم وحواء يوم ما اتخلقوا كان هايعتقد انهم عندهم مثلا 20 سنة تقريبا برغم ان الحقيقة ان عمرهم كان يوم واحد بس .

فأي كان السبب فالمهم هو الايمان والثقة بكلمة الله وان الله يعرف اكثر من العلماء


----------



## حيرانة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *في البداية عليك التحديد بين 4 و 6 آلاف سنة .*




4000 آلاف سنة أعني بها قبل ولادة المسيح
و6000  آلاف سنة الآن



The Antiochian قال:


> *ثم مراجعة تفسير معنى كلمة يوم في الكتاب المقدس .*
> *فهي رمز لحقبة غير محددة الزمن .*



*ما هي الأدلة التي يستند عليها المفسرون لكي يفسروا اليوم على أنه حقبة معينة؟ وهل هناك تفاسير قديمة فسرتها على أنها حقب حتى قبل ظهور النظريات العلمية أم ان هذه التفسيرات ظهرت فقط بعد ظهور النظريات العلمية؟
*


----------



## حيرانة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا حيرانة (وكلنا كنا حياري في وقت ما ) وان شاء الله حيرتك ماتطول..
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عمر الأرض , لما يقولنا الكتاب المقدس ان ادم خلق في اليوم السادس من خلق الارض وبعدها نيجي ندرس الاحداث التاريخية الي حصلت للجنس البشري , نقدر نحدد عمر الارض التقريبي ..لكن ده هايعني اننا هاننظر لسفر التكوين كسفر دقيق حرفيا , وان الخليقة اتخلقت في ستة ايام كل يوم منها بيتكون من اربعة وعشرين ساعة , وان مفيش فترات زمنية بين الايام (ده لو اخدنا الكلام حرفيا ).
> 
> ...



*كلام سليم شكرا لك
طبعا لا أحد منا يمكنه أن يفهم بدقة طرق العلماء لحساب عمر الأرض لأنها تخصصات لا يمكن أن يحكم عليها إلا من هو عالم فيها
*


----------



## Star Online (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> كلام سليم شكرا لك
> طبعا لا أحد منا يمكنه أن يفهم بدقة طرق العلماء لحساب عمر الأرض لأنها تخصصات لا يمكن أن يحكم عليها إلا من هو عالم فيها



لا داعي للشكر فسؤالك رائع وينم عن عقل واعي ومفكر 

اتمني ان لا تترددي في طرح اي سؤال يدور في عقلك والله سيستخدم الكثيرين هنا لوضع نهاية لحيرتك 

ربي يباركك ويحفظك ويعطيكي حكمة


----------



## The Antiochian (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*



ما هي الأدلة التي يستند عليها المفسرون لكي يفسروا اليوم على أنه حقبة معينة؟ وهل هناك تفاسير قديمة فسرتها على أنها حقب حتى قبل ظهور النظريات العلمية أم ان هذه التفسيرات ظهرت فقط بعد ظهور النظريات العلمية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، راجعي كل من التفسيرين التاليين ، وخاصة تفسير أبونا تادرس ، لما فيه من أقوال قديسين وتفاسير قديمة :
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...en/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-01.html

تفسير أبونا أنطونيوس فكري :
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...en/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-01.html*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*اليوم فى الكتاب يستخدم للتعبير عن حقبة زمنية 
**




*




​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*. LN 67.142–67.162 time period, formally, day, i.e., an indefinite time period, ranging from relatively short to very long, years and beyond (Ex 2:23);http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Swanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains  : Hebrew (Old Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLH 3427, #3). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالنسبة للايام الستة فالقول الراجح فيها هو انها حقب زمنية بالاضافة الى ما قاله الاستاذ بول فان الشمس لم تخلق الا في اليوم الرابع ويالتالي هذا ينفي كون ان اليوم المقصود هو 24 ساعة.. نهار وليل... لعدم وجود الشمس 

بالنسبة لسلسلة الانساب المذكورة في سفر التكوين التي استنتج منها البعض ان عمر الارض 6000 سنة فيجب ان تعرفي ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب تاريخ او جغرافيا بل هو كتاب روحي محوره المسيح واهم مضامينه شركة الله مع الانسان فالكتاب المقدس اشار الى بعض الانساب وليس كلها فلو ذكر كلللللللل الانساب لما انتهينا 
يعني عمر الارض ليس محددا في الكتاب المقدس...

سلام ونعمة 
*


----------



## جلفاوي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اليوم المقصود في النص يوم من 24 ساعة و الدليل :
1- عبارة وكان صباح وكان مساء وسياق النص يدل على ذلك - فمن خلال سياق النص الانسان العادي يمكنه ان يستنتج المقصود بزمن اليوم مهما كان النص مقدس او غير مقدس -
2- القس بيتر مدروس و القس عبد المسيح بسيط في حوار معهما - حوار منفصلين - اعترفا بانه يوم من 24 ساعة واعترفا بان عمر البشرية 6000 سنة ولكنهما انكرا ان تكون الحقائق العلمية المثبتة بواسطة كاربون 14 او غيره صحيحة فهي نسبية وتحتمل الخطأ 
4- مشكلة عمر البشرية الكثير من العلماء المسيحيين وضع عليها علامة استفهام وتوقفوا عنها .


----------



## Star Online (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اليوم المقصود في النص يوم من 24 ساعة و الدليل :
> 1- عبارة وكان صباح وكان مساء وسياق النص يدل على ذلك - فمن خلال سياق النص الانسان العادي يمكنه ان يستنتج المقصود بزمن اليوم مهما كان النص مقدس او غير مقدس -
> 2- القس بيتر مدروس و القس عبد المسيح بسيط في حوار معهما - حوار منفصلين - اعترفا بانه يوم من 24 ساعة واعترفا بان عمر البشرية 6000 سنة ولكنهما انكرا ان تكون الحقائق العلمية المثبتة بواسطة كاربون 14 او غيره صحيحة فهي نسبية وتحتمل الخطأ
> 4- مشكلة عمر البشرية الكثير من العلماء المسيحيين وضع عليها علامة استفهام وتوقفوا عنها .



انا معك ان كثير من اللاهوتيين وضعوا عليها علامات استفهام اذا هذا لا يؤكد انه كان يوم يتكون من 24 ساعة 

بالرغم انني اميل ان اليوم في هذا السياق معناه انه يوم من 24 ساعة ولي دلائل محترمة ولكن معتنقوا نظرية الارض العجوز لديهم أدلة لا يستهان بها ايضا 

في النهاية الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي بالرغم انه يجب ان يحتك بالعلم في كثير من القضايا ولكن التاريخ اثبت ان مع الوقت شيئا فشيئا العلم ينحني امام كلمة الله .. ونحن كذلك


----------



## simsimeg (8 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام للجميع،
دعونا أولا نفرّق بين عمر الأرض و عمر الانسان. فالانسان خُلق بعد الارض و عمره اقصر من عمرها.
الكتاب المقدس لا يحدد عمر الأرض لان اليوم مقصود به حقبة زمنية كما اشار الأخوة.
أما عمر الانسان العاقل على الأرض فلا يتجاوز عشرة آلاف عام حسب كل الاكتشافات المتاحة. و عند تناول هذا الأمر رجاء التفرقة بين الانسان العاقل و بين ما يقولون عنه الانسان البدائي. لأن آدم حسب الكتاب المقدس كان انسانا عاقلا ذو لغة و حرفة. فأولاده كانوا يعرفون الصيد و الزراعة.
و بذلك لا تعارض بين عمر الانسان المرجح علميا و ذلك المستنتج من الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## The Antiochian (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اليوم المقصود في النص يوم من 24 ساعة و الدليل :
> 1- عبارة وكان صباح وكان مساء وسياق النص يدل على ذلك - فمن خلال سياق النص الانسان العادي يمكنه ان يستنتج المقصود بزمن اليوم مهما كان النص مقدس او غير مقدس -
> 2- القس بيتر مدروس و القس عبد المسيح بسيط في حوار معهما - حوار منفصلين - اعترفا بانه يوم من 24 ساعة واعترفا بان عمر البشرية 6000 سنة ولكنهما انكرا ان تكون الحقائق العلمية المثبتة بواسطة كاربون 14 او غيره صحيحة فهي نسبية وتحتمل الخطأ
> 4- مشكلة عمر البشرية الكثير من العلماء المسيحيين وضع عليها علامة استفهام وتوقفوا عنها .


*حبيبي هذه تعابير لا يشترط أن تفسر كذلك .*
*فالشمس لم تكن منذ البداية كما ذكرت الآيات .*
*بل إن تفاسير قديمة فيها إعجاز رهيب عن النور قبل الشمس مثل :*


> *والعجيب أن كلمات القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في القرن الرابع جاءت مطابقة لاكتشافات القرن العشرين، إذ قال: [نور الشمس التي كانت في اليوم الأول عارية من الصورة وتصورت في اليوم الرابع للخليقة.*
> 
> *ربما حمل المغبوط أغسطينوس نفس الفكر حينما قال إن النور هنا في اليوم الأول ليس بالصادر عن الشمس لكنه ربما يكون نورًا ماديًا يصدر عن أماكن علوية فوق رؤيتنا*.


*وهناك رأيين في صدد عمر الأرض .*
*أما من ناحية عمر البشرية فهو موضوع منفصل .*


----------



## جلفاوي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يا سيد ستار الواضح من النص ان اليوم 24 ساعة هنا ولا طائل من انكار ذلك فالادلة قلتها لك والقس عبد المسيح بسيط و الدكتور بيتر مدروس اعترفا ولا اضنك اكثر منهما علما 
ثم هل نتوقع ان الحقيقة العلمية التي تقول ان عمر البشر و الارض اكثر من ذلك ممكن تتغير ؟ وهل يعقل ان تكون نسبة الخطأ بهذا الحجم فالعلم يقول ان عمر الانسان تجاوز مليون سنة و الكتاب المقدس يقول 6000 سنة ؟؟؟؟
ثم هل  يعني ان اي حقيقة علمية تخالف النص المقدس فهي باطلة ؟ فلماذا اعترفت الكنيسة بخطأها اتجاه غاليليو اذا !!
وهل قوس قزح تفسيره العلمي يوافق الكتاب المقدس وهل الارنب من المجترات وهل الحية تاكل التراب وهل الاغنام تتوحم وهل وهل وهل وهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا جماعة تعالوا نحتكم الى العلم ولا داعي لتغطية الشمس بالغربال ولنبتعد عن دفن رؤوسنا في التراب ولنتخلى عن التبريرات و التفسيرات التي ملؤوا بها عقولكم على انها هي الحقيقة المطلقة ويجب التسليم بها وما عدا ذلك فهو خطأ وهرطقة 
ومن يبحث عن الحق ما عليه الا ان يتجرد من الهوى و العاطفة و التتبع الاعمى وليشغل عقله باقصى قدراته وليطلب من الله ان يره الحق حقا ويرزقه اتباعه و ليره الباطل باطلا ويجنبه اتباعه


----------



## حيرانة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد ستار الواضح من النص ان اليوم 24 ساعة هنا ولا طائل من انكار ذلك فالادلة قلتها لك والقس عبد المسيح بسيط و الدكتور بيتر مدروس اعترفا ولا اضنك اكثر منهما علما
> ثم هل نتوقع ان الحقيقة العلمية التي تقول ان عمر البشر و الارض اكثر من ذلك ممكن تتغير ؟ وهل يعقل ان تكون نسبة الخطأ بهذا الحجم فالعلم يقول ان عمر الانسان تجاوز مليون سنة و الكتاب المقدس يقول 6000 سنة ؟؟؟؟
> ثم هل  يعني ان اي حقيقة علمية تخالف النص المقدس فهي باطلة ؟ فلماذا اعترفت الكنيسة بخطأها اتجاه غاليليو اذا !!
> وهل قوس قزح تفسيره العلمي يوافق الكتاب المقدس وهل الارنب من المجترات وهل الحية تاكل التراب وهل الاغنام تتوحم وهل وهل وهل وهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




هل انت مسلم؟
وإن كنت كذلك هل تعتقد أن قرآنك ما شاء الله عليه ليس فيه اغلاط علمية؟
قرآنك يقول أن الله خلق الأرض قبل السماوات 
بالاضافة غلى أن القرآن ايضا يقول أن الله خلق السماوات والأرض في 6 ايام وكان عرشه على الماء وغيرها من الخرافات المضحكة
وهناك حديث صحيح يذكر فيه صلعم حتى أسماء الأيام التي خلق فيها الله السماء والأرض وآدم
أضحكتني جدا بهجومك هذا على الكتاب المقدس. يا أخي روح حل معضلات وفضائح دينك


----------



## حيرانة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

وبعدين يا سيد جلفاوي إن حسبنا عدد الأنبياء منذ  آدم إلى محمد هل تعتقد ان المدة تتجاوز 6000 سنة؟

أحلى شيء لما نشوف مسلم يؤمن بآدم وألنبياء ويتكلم عن ملايين السنين لوول


----------



## أنجيلا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد ستار الواضح من النص ان اليوم 24 ساعة هنا ولا طائل من انكار ذلك فالادلة قلتها لك


*ليس 24 ساعة
افهم يا بشر
الشمس لم تخلق حتى اليوم الرابع فكيف يكون المقصود 24 
وكمان اليوم السابع لم ينتهي حتى اليوم وهذا دليل كافي انا المقصود هو حقب زمنية
فمثلا الابدية اطلق عليها الكتاب المقدس يوم الرب 
اما تعبير كان صباح وكان مساء فهو كما قال مجموعة من العلماء  المقصود ان المساء هو ما قبل خروج العمل للنور والصباح هو ما بعد خروج العمل.
*



> وهل قوس قزح تفسيره العلمي يوافق الكتاب المقدس وهل الارنب من المجترات وهل الحية تاكل التراب وهل الاغنام تتوحم وهل وهل وهل وهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا جماعة تعالوا نحتكم الى العلم ولا داعي لتغطية الشمس بالغربال ولنبتعد عن دفن رؤوسنا في التراب ولنتخلى عن التبريرات و التفسيرات التي ملؤوا بها عقولكم على انها هي الحقيقة المطلقة ويجب التسليم بها وما عدا ذلك فهو خطأ وهرطقة


*افتح موضوع منفصل اسال فيه بدل من اغراق الموضوع بجهلك*


----------



## جلفاوي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

عجبا منكم والف عجب 
اليوم المشار اليه في النص(سفر التكوين) يعني 24 ساعة والادلة سبق وان ذكرناها لاولي الالباب
مشكلة اليوم قبل خلق الشمس دي مشكلة اخرى حلوها انتم 
اعتقد انكم لستم باعلم من الاب بيتر ولا عبد المسيح وقد اعترفا بكونا اشكالية تستدع اعادة النظر في العلم وليس في النص !!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم انا هنا لست للهجوم على كتابكم المقدس ولا على غيره فديني يفرض علي ان احترم كل الكتب و الديانات و الاراء وان اخطأت فمعذرة 
واخيرا اطلب من الاخت انجيلا التي اكن لها كل الاحترام و التقدير ان لا تتهمني بالجهل وهي لا تعلم شيئا عني فهذا اتهام ظالم
وللاخت حيرانة ما رايك ان نفتح حوار ثنائي عن المرأة بين الكتاب المقدس و القرآن ونشوف من الذي يحترم المرأة اكثر عشان متضحكيش على المسلمين في انتظار ردك لكي مني اطيب المنى


----------



## The Antiochian (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*حبيبي أعصابك .*
*ما تضعه لا يعني أنه منزل ، فلنا حق الرد والتوضيح وطرح ختلف التفاسير وأقوال الآباء .*
*وصفتك أنجيلا بالجاهل لأن هذا واضح جداً في مآخذك حول الكتاب المقدس والتي انتهت من سنوات ، ولو كنت قارئاً لعرفت ذلك .*


----------



## حيرانة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> عجبا منكم والف عجب
> اليوم المشار اليه في النص(سفر التكوين) يعني 24 ساعة والادلة سبق وان ذكرناها لاولي الالباب
> مشكلة اليوم قبل خلق الشمس دي مشكلة اخرى حلوها انتم
> اعتقد انكم لستم باعلم من الاب بيتر ولا عبد المسيح وقد اعترفا بكونا اشكالية تستدع اعادة النظر في العلم وليس في النص !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*أنا لست مسيحية ولم أعد مسلمة ايضا ولا علاقة لي لا بالانجيبل ولا بالقرآن

انا تعجبت كيف أنك مسلم وتتعلق بأستار العلم بينما دينك فيه نفس الأفكار بل أكثر 
سبق وقلت لك أن القرآن يقول أن الله خلق السماوات والأرض في 6 ايام وكان عرشه على الماء (مع العلم ان الماء مادة وقبل الانفجار الكبير لم توجد مادة لأن المادة تخضع للزمكان وقبل الانفجار الكبير لم يوجد زمكان)

(هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة ايام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا)

تأمل في هذه الفضيحة ايضا حيث يدعي القرآن أن الله خلق السماوات بعد خلق الأرض مع العلم أن عمر الأرض بالمقارنة مع عمر الكون لا شيء فهي تكونت قبل 4 مليارات سنة فقط

(قل أئنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين وجعل فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها اقواتها في أربعة ايام سواء للسائلين ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين )

الآيات صريحة وتقول ان الله بدا بخلق الأرض وبعد ذلك خلق السماوات

والحديث يذكر فيه نبيك اسماء الأيام بالضبط التي خلق فيها الله الأرض والسماوات وآدم

" خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الأَرْضَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ ، وَالْجِبَالَ يَوْمَ الأَحَدِ ، وَالشَّجَرَ يَوْمَ الاثْنَيْنِ ، وَالْكُرْهَ يَوْمَ الثُّلاثَاءِ ، وَالنُّورَ يَوْمَ الأَرْبَعَاءِ ، وَالدَّوَابَّ يَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ ، وَآدَمَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ " .
*

*أليس المفروض أن تخجل من نفسك؟*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

​


> *أنا لست مسيحية ولم أعد مسلمة ايضا ولا علاقة لي لا بالانجيبل ولا بالقرآن*
> ​




أتمنى أن يجد يسوع طريقه لقلبك

فهو صالح جدا و محب جدا

انصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس

انا كنت مثلك فى يوم من الايام الى ان عرفت الحق

واحييك على بحثك عن الحقيقه

سلام الرب معكى

​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*حيرانة هل لازال لديك اي اسالة بخصوص عمر الارض؟*


----------



## حيرانة (10 يناير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> أتمنى أن يجد يسوع طريقه لقلبك
> 
> فهو صالح جدا و محب جدا
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا انا اقرأ الكتاب المقدس وأتابع قناة الحياة


----------



## حيرانة (10 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حيرانة هل لازال لديك اي اسالة بخصوص عمر الارض؟*



*لا الحقيقة لم يبقى اسئلة
ولكن المسألة لا تحتاج حكم جاهز بدون شيء آخر يدعمها
يعني لو اقتنعت بالمسيحية من خلال أدلة قاطعة من جوانب أخرى او من خلال ما تسمونه اختبار ساقتنع  طبعا ان المقصود باليوم هو حقبة زمنية
ولكن لا يمكنني ان أتخذ موقف من موضوع كهذا وانا ليس لدي فكرة نهائية عن المسيحية
أتمنى أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت
فلا يوجد دليل على ان المقصود باليوم هو حقبة زمنية*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يناير 2012)

*أختي الحبيبة من الأدلة وجود اليوم قبل الشمس ، ومنها استخدامات كلمة اليوم الواسعة في الكتاب المقدس .*
*وعلينا ألا ننسى أن الكتاب المقدس شهادة إيمان وليس مرجعاً لجامعة مثلاً .*


----------



## antonius (10 يناير 2012)

عمر الارض هو ما يقرّره العلم من الزمن!
الكتاب المقدّس لم يتناول الامر بتاتاً,  و ليس نصّه (خاصة بداية سفر التكوين) حرفيّ بل كلام رمزي لتكوين فكرة بسيطة للانسان البسيط عن ان هناك بداية!


----------



## Fadie (10 يناير 2012)

simsimeg

ياه. حينما رأيت اسمك وقد كتبت مشاركة عن قرب وجدت ذكريات اول خدمة قمنا بها فى البالتوك و قد مر عليها أكثر من سبع سنوات كانت مدفونة فى الاعماق تأتى الى السطح. الله يباركك يا صديقى القديم وأتمنى أن اسمع عنك كل خير. خالص محبتى وتقديرى.


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يناير 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> *
> فلا يوجد دليل على ان المقصود باليوم هو حقبة زمنية*


كيف لا يوجد دليل؟
تكوُن الشمس في اليوم الرابع اكبر دليل
فكيف يكون الصباح والمساء بلا شمس؟

ايضا اليوم في الكتاب المقدس يأتي بمعاني متعددة
مثلا:
 "[FONT=&quot]أنت إبنى أنا اليوم ولدتك" المقصود باليوم هنا هو "الازل"
[FONT=&quot] "يوم الرب" أع 20:2 المقصود باليوم "الابدية"
وغيرها........

عليك ان تعرفي ان المسيحية ليست ديانة الحرف كالاسلام
والنصوص في الكتاب المقدس اغلبها رمزية وليست حرفية
والمسيح وبخ اليهود لالتزامهم الحرفية في النص

الرب معك[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## simsimeg (11 يناير 2012)

Fadie قال:


> simsimeg
> 
> ياه. حينما رأيت اسمك وقد كتبت مشاركة عن قرب وجدت ذكريات اول خدمة قمنا بها فى البالتوك و قد مر عليها أكثر من سبع سنوات كانت مدفونة فى الاعماق تأتى الى السطح. الله يباركك يا صديقى القديم وأتمنى أن اسمع عنك كل خير. خالص محبتى وتقديرى.



كل سنة و انت طيب يا فادي .. كلي سعادة انك بخير، ربنا يباركك.


----------

